# Custom air intake kit using the original air filter



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the BWA engine. The air filter housing is part of the engine cover.
This makes troubleshooting a bit difficult as when you remove the cover you can't start the engine for example.
I'm about to make a custom air intake system using the original air filter. I have plenty of space on the driver side in the engine bay.
I know there are kits available but I see they all use funky filter inside the engine bay.
Anyone using a system with similar design to the oem setup?
If I go the custom way what are the pitfalls? 
Any feedback is welcome.
Pic of the bwa engine bay (not mine)


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Little unsure on why you'd like to keep the standard filter? Which means using the standard airbox, so there then isn't anything that can be made for it...

Plenty of aftermarket kits for the ko3 TFSI like yours which will fit straight on with no issues, no real need to go custom. Unless you want to use a stupidly big aftermarket filter...
Such as..


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

What's the TIP diameter for the k03?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Barr_end said:


> Little unsure on why you'd like to keep the standard filter? Which means using the standard airbox, so there then isn't anything that can be made for it...


I want to keep the 'cold' air intake thing !
I don't like the open filter in the engine bay.
I am thinking of getting a Touareg 3.2 filter housing and custom fitting it in the engine bay for less than a 100e.
The Touareg air filter housing is installed upright and there is enough space to fit one in the 2L TT.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Or find something like this but not at this price:

https://www.all-stars-motorsport.com/en ... 10649.html


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I Might go for this:

https://www.ramair-filters.co.uk/shop/a ... fsi-black/

Any feedback on this company?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Very good. They are about 15 miles from where I live


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Great. So if I have an issue you can drive there and JohnWick the place on my behalf


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds good until I read this:

NOT COMPATIBLE FOR LEFT HAND DRIVE VEHICLES.

What does this have to do with it !!! Engine bay is the same !!!
I will send them an email to inquire.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

How about 3D printing your own? This YouTube is not for a TT, but gives you some idea of what's possible with the right filament -

*3D printing functional car parts with ApolloX*


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds good. Thanks.
In fact I'm not going after looks or performance. I just want to be able to troubleshoot the BWA engine without the cover covering up all the engine and hoses and intake. It makes it hard to see if a vacuum hose is cracked or rattling. So if I can keep the oem filter or a similar oem setup with just the engine cover out of the way that might do it for me. I'm even thinking of cutting the oem cover part that cover the engine but it will not stay in place without some modding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I'll be getting the Ramair for the BWA EA113 engine I have in the TT.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0734T ... NB96&psc=1

And later on I will mod it to add a closed oem filter. I don't like the open filter in the engine bay.
Questio: This tubing is metal. This will be hotter than the oem plastic intake which means hotter air going in.
What do the performance gurus think of this kind of mod?
TT is now 174.000 km stock, bought new, and still running fine except a rattle which might be completely normal. I will create a separate topic for that. I don't want to disturb her habits and cause any diseases


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Hadaak said:


> Question: This tubing is metal. This will be hotter than the oem plastic intake which means hotter air going in.
> What do the performance gurus think of this kind of mod?


The RamAir setup will allow you to lose your engine cover if that is your goal.

It is always preferable to source air from your grill rather than under your hood, and plastic is preferable over metal when it comes to heat reduction, but your turbo is tucked down and behind your motor so heat isn't as big an issue as it can be on some motors.
Either way your not likely to see much in terms of performance gain or loss.

The big question is, is it worth the cost and hassle? How frequently do you really think you'll need to troubleshoot a running motor with the engine cover off?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I've always wanted to ditch that cover. In the beginning it was a pain t remove when doing an filter change or anything requiring cover removal. I managed to mod the cover support studs or whatever you call them only recently with the help of a friend who reduced the dimeter of the those things to make sliding them inside the rubber pieces a breeze. With the oem setup you have to pull like crazy at the cover and the rubber pieces stay on the engine side. Now they stay on the cover. But the cover is now vibrating a little bit so it needs some tweaking. 
back to repairs and troubleshooting with engine on. I haven't had the need to do so until recently when the engine developed a noticeable rattle. I know it will make things easier for me. I also know the rattle is not that risky as I have the BWA EA133 engine and the chain rattle or the tensioner issue is not a big deal. The BWA is belt driven and I replaced the belt already, Audi genuine parts. Did the job myself with the help of a friend. I know the cam tensioner will quieten the engine. Now do I need to introduce an aftermarket element in a system which has worked pretty fine and has held for 174.000 km without any major issue? The oil is still like new after 4000 km and some Italian tune every morning on the 35km way to work. I did all my oil changes at 10.000 km. i'm at my second cam follower. both oem and the two cam followers look fine. I'm also at my second pcv valve. The first one was torn and caused a low oil pressure STOP ENGINE warning at 70.000km. the second one I replaced just as a preventive measure at around 163.000. 
At this mileage I know I will need to check stuff more often. And I know the oem cover will be in the way.
But like I said I don't like the ramair filter and I will have to mod the intake kit to have a closed box using the oem bumper side box.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Bought the ramair kit from amazon.
Will update when I install it.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like I'l be able to use the TTS cover with the ramair intake kit.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the kit. It does require some modding for a LHD car. The brake booster is a bit in the way. While looking for a flexible rubber tube to mount custom filter housing I was going to make I came across a load of standard intake kits on amazon, ebay and aliexpress. I decided to get one to see if I can fit it in without going into the hassle of making one. I ordered one on aliexpress. Update when I start working on the setup.
This is the kit.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007594287.html


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Done.
I had to cut the ramair intake and the oem intake part which sits at the fender. I also had to flip that part to have it fit the new setup. 
The intake is solidly held in place at the the turbo inlet and at a mounting point on the vacuum pump. 
I did some test driving. The filter is ok. All is good. I'll order the TTS engine cover to finish the mod.
I will also some spring clamps as I like them better than the standard hose clamps. I used the oem spring clamp on the ramair hose and it fits perfectly. I also used the oem spring clamp on the on turbo inlet ramair hose.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Some pics of the setup.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I did some logging before and after the mod.
First test after the mod shows a loss of 10g/s or air.
Tests are done in second gear up to redline.
Tests were not done in the same conditions so might explain the loss. Will do more tests later.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The air flow or lack of it is why you have a loss, you have reduced airflow not improved it the filter inside that canister will be restrictive.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok. Where did I say I improved it or wanted to improve it? The whole point is only getting rid of the engine cover. 
I'll have to do more tests to confirm the loss. According to rosstech fuel trim page I should be getting 160 g/s at redline for my 200HP. I see that even with the oem instake I wasn't getting that. I'm not worried over losing some air. I might go for another filter in the future but it's not a big deal for the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Another run this morning. 153 g/s. Second gear redline. After sitting in traffic (accident on the highway) for 10 mn.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hadaak said:


> Ok. Where did I say I improved it or wanted to improve it? The whole point is only getting rid of the engine cover.
> I'll have to do more tests to confirm the loss. According to rosstech fuel trim page I should be getting 160 g/s at redline for my 200HP. I see that even with the oem instake I wasn't getting that. I'm not worried over losing some air. I might go for another filter in the future but it's not a big deal for the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wind your neck in i was only giving an opinion as to why your engine is not breathing as good as it can, beyond that i don't care :lol:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

No worries mate I was just wondering where I wrote about the improvement 
The mod is working good for the moment. I'm now looking into adding a protection grille in from on the mass airflow to catch any debris coming from the filter if the filter itself blows up. I'm thinking of getting a 10€ mass air flow housing from aliexpress and mounting it where the two pipes meet. It will need cutting the second pipe to accomodate the housing.
I now know this mod would have cost less that 100€ if I did it myself. 
I ordered the TTS engine cover and will be putting it on tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Hadaak said:


> No worries mate I was just wondering where I wrote about the improvement
> The mod is working good for the moment. I'm now looking into adding a protection grille in from on the mass airflow to catch any debris coming from the filter if the filter itself blows up. I'm thinking of getting a 10€ mass air flow housing from aliexpress and mounting it where the two pipes meet. It will need cutting the second pipe to accomodate the housing.
> I now know this mod would have cost less that 100€ if I did it myself.
> I ordered the TTS engine cover and will be putting it on tomorrow.
> ...


Nice jobe can´t wait to see the final work. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's a shame car manufactures are now completely covering their engine bays with a lumps of plastic. I'm old enough to remember when "tricking out" an engine bay was half the fun of owning the car.

It's no wonder the younger generation isn't interested in cars anymore and instead spend their pocket money pimping their computer cases with water cooling systems, fans and LED lights.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It's a shame car manufactures are now completely covering their engine bays with a lumps of plastic. I'm old enough to remember when "tricking out" an engine bay was half the fun of owning the car.
> 
> It's no wonder the younger generation isn't interested in cars anymore and instead spend their pocket money pimping their computer cases with water cooling systems, fans and LED lights.
> 
> View attachment 1


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

